# Opti Max 75hp



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Looking at replacing my '98 Merc 75hp on my bass boat with an Opti Max 75. Anyone have any input?
> I do not want to change to Yammi or ETec, want to use the same controls, so I'm just interested in the Merc.
> Anyone own one?


IF U LOOKING AT BRAND NEW 75HP OPTIMAX THEN GO FOR IT!!! 

I HAD A FRIEND WITH A 190TX BASSTRACKER WITH 90HP OPTIMAX FOR 2 YEARS AND LOVES IT!!!!! BETTER FUEL MILEAGE AS A 4-STROKE AND QUIET TOO!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Found a dealer that wants 7300 for one with free installation, and will take my old one in on trade, or sell it for me.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

u can ask www.floridasportsman.com/forum and u will get a better feedback from them.


----------



## shallowminded (Dec 10, 2008)

Those optis are bullet proof. i ran them on a commercial sword-fishing boat for 2 years and the only problem i had was an ignition switch. nothing major i believe we put OVER 2800 hours on them and they started up evey time. The 75 through the 115 are the same power head and they are really quiet. I currently work at a marina in Pompano Beach and anyone that has one says nothing but good about them


----------

